# New Floor in our TV Studio!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*New Floor in our TV Studio!*

_Out with the old and in with the new! Check it out!_

*Here's Shawn aligning and assembling the floor, not pictured are Jason and Yancy... *









*Max ordered an "Ivan" insert that we can swap in depending upon what we're shooting...*









*Kind of like playing with Lego's*









*We positioned the Ivan Logo to see what it will look like... looks good!*









*Just about there...*









*Finished!*









*Ready for the first car!*









*Max's new Mercedes-Benz! Looks good!*









:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Bit sexy looking all round Mike!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great floor Mike.
Do you know anyone in Dallas/Forth Worth area who I could pop in and say hello to on my trip later this month, just to see how we do things differently??


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great floor Mike.
> Do you know anyone in Dallas/Forth Worth area who I could pop in and say hello to on my trip later this month, just to see how we do things differently??


Heck yeah... I have some real good friends that are also Pro Detailers, let me make some phone calls and send some e-mails.

E-mail me the dates of your trip...

[email protected]

:thumb:


----------

